# Dior,Ysl,Mac,Benefit Haul images!!



## mimi_panda (Dec 19, 2009)

I only got a few items from each place :3
So theyre mini hauls!

2 Dior lipglosses, 2nd one is lipmaximizer






Ysl 2 lipsticks and 1 lipgloss





Mac lipstick in Myth, dazzleglass in sugarimmed





Benefit posie tint, highbeam








Benefit Badgal lash






Next haul after xmas! Maybe i wont be so poor then lol!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 20, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice haul!
Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the name of the YSL "Pur Shine" lipstick on the left?


----------



## star25 (Dec 20, 2009)

You picked out some great stuff!
I love the Dior lip maximizer... already on my second tube


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 20, 2009)

heya hunny bees
Thank you!!
the ysl one is from summer collection 09
it was the mango one? lol
xxx


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

the ysl lipsticks look especially lovely! i hope you enjoy everything!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG everything is gorge!!! Nude/pink lip addicts ultimate dream haul


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy


----------



## n_c (Dec 20, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## mimi_panda (Jan 1, 2010)

Thnks!
x


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice enjoy.


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

mm the Dior glosses look lovely.


----------

